# Meal Plan for Ketogenic Diet



## toupeemoor (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi all. I hope you can help me with this. I am helping out a friend lose weight and I read that ketogenic diet is a good method. Can you share me some recipes?


----------



## juraseka (Nov 8, 2017)

Here's some great info: What is the Ketogenic Diet? A Comprehensive Beginner's Guide
& some recipes: 50 Keto Recipes: High in Healthy Fats + Low in Carbs - Dr. Axe


----------



## bailsquad (Nov 8, 2017)

Ketogenic diet is the same as low carb diet. Check out this site 30 Day Ketogenic Diet Plan | Ruled Me


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for the links. It is very helpful. My friend is already in the morbidly obese category and her medical bills are already soaring high for weight loss management. I am hoping that this can help her problems.


----------



## bailsquad (Nov 10, 2017)

There are weight loss plan for morbidly obese, but i'm pretty sure it would cost a lot


----------



## alicia_rose (Nov 14, 2017)

I've heard great things about this diet as well. I think I may give it a go, so thanks for posting the links. 

Hope the weight loss goes well for your friend!


----------

